# Cycle Time 55ga



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

What should my friend be looking at for cycle time in his 55 gallon
???? If we just dump 2 dozen goldfish feeders in there and everything in the tank is brand new out of the box with tap water.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

I left my 55 gal tank cycling for a week and in went my p's.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Buy a test kit... it's the only way to know for sure. Cycling a virgin tank usually takes about a month. You can accelerate the process by seeding the tank with old filter material or gravel from an established tank. This will cut down the cycling time by about a week. You can further accelerate the process by using the "fishless cycle" in which you seed the tank and add pure ammonia (readily available food source for the nitrifiers) instead of fish. Using this method, you can normally cycle a tank in a little over 2 weeks.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

if you have a filter on a tank right now with fish, take the media and shake it in the tank until the tank is brownish. wait till the morning and it should be fine if your in a hurry. id wait a couple days.


----------

